# welness dog food opinions....please



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

Well my boy Lenox has been on Welness puppy mix for about 5 months with the occasional welness puppy treat ( once in a blue moon) ...He grew to hate the food and I figured it was time to switch from the tiny puppy mix to a healthy adult food. I am currently giving him welness CORE wich is a high protein food. He is about 7 months now and he LOVES this food. He is perfect wieght for his age and seems to be very very healthy after giving him this food for a month now. I know people might bash me for switching to adult food too soon but I did what I did and theres no going back. I want to hear your guys opinions on this. He is really starting to calm down and learn alot of behavioral tactics recently. Im very happy with his progress and he is such a great boy...








hes very happy but thats the face he puts on when he knows my girlfriend is leaving and hes goin in the cage


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont feed puppies, puppy food. My pups eat the same as my adults.


----------



## KillerMik (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay good to know, what are peoples feeling on the "wellness" brand of food for our dogs??


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Wellness is a good brand of choice.

Unless its a all life stages food there are plenty of reasons which we _have_ covered here to stick with age specific formulas. :thumbsup:

I would research it first before you decide its time to stick with adult. These food companies have good reasons for making such formulas.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I think Wellness is a great food. I dont think there is any problem with him being on adult food. The vet I work for has people switch over to adult food right after they are neutered or spayed. 
If he's doing well on it I would definitly stay with it.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Typically you start adult formulas at 12 months, some do it around 8 months when the puppy shows signs that it is done growing. It is very important to keep up with the formula in this stage to provide optimal growth or growth may be stunted. Large breed dogs are just the opposite such as Danes and Saint Bernards, you will end up with rapid growth and bone and joint problems.

If you feel it is oh so necessary to have him on the inappropriate formula do so. It will not give any short cuts and does not have any benefits so whats the point?

Straight from Wellness....Feeding Directions

The chart does not exceed 12 months nor cut off for that matter before 12 months either.

The case of my Vet says its ok is something to ponder as once again we are talking about nutrition which is typically a shade of grey when dealing with Vets. Small breed dogs may be ok, but highly active medium and Large breeds is not ok,.... IMO.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I liked Wellness, but should note we fed the cat food. Wellness Core is what we used. I always wanted to try the dog food.


----------

